

Ask HN: Where To Find Design Founders - Judson

Some founders have both the developer and designer skills, while some only have the "developer" part (and all the mixes in between). I'm a 20 year old developer, and, while I can design well enough to not embarrass myself, I'm no Tim Van Damm.<p>I think that having someone that specializes in design is essential to a team, as the design of an application (typically) <i>is</i> the application to its users. So the question:<p>Where do you find good designers to help co-found? Would the graphics design department at my university be a good place to start?<p>It is becoming more apparent to me that finding someone that can create a unique design concept and bring it to life is actually quite rare.
======
puredemo
Seriously! Luckily, I am in a relationship with an excellent one. _whew_

If you are only looking for college students the search will have a pretty
limited scope, won't it? Isn't there a design club on campus?

~~~
Judson
I wouldn't say that I am only limiting my search to college students, but in a
college town that is probably one of the only options.

I sent an email to the graphics design department asking if they had any
students that might be interested, but they were very unhelpful.

------
megamark16
Man, I'm in the same boat, and I work with some great designers, I just get
the impression that they'd rather be doing cool designy stuff than get
involved with a boring business oriented app. :-(

------
proexploit
Is this a common problem among technical founders? As a designer, I've often
had the opposite problem.

~~~
Judson
Finding just any designer wouldn't be all that hard, but as a founder, you
probably don't have 20K to spend on a designer, but allowing them an equity
stake in the company and working side by side to develop the product would be
an ideal solution.

I think the hardest part is just finding someone who is good and willing to
apply themselves to a project, with the risk of a founder.

